# UFC 148: Who you got?



## celtic_crippler (Jul 7, 2012)

http://www.ufc.com/event/UFC148

[h=3]Main Card[/h]Silva vs Sonnen 
Griffin vs Ortiz
Le vs Cote
Kim vs Maia
Mendes vs McKenzie
Menjivar vs Easton 

I got Sonnen in the main event. I always like an underdog anyway and I think he's won the psychological battle already. 

I like Ortiz even though I really don't "like" Ortiz. These guys are one for one with each other and I think Ortiz still has a couple of wins left in him. Besides, I'm still not over how Griffin reacted to losing to Silva. He disappointed me greatly. 

Got to go with Le over Cote... I just really like Le. LOL 

Don't really care either way about the other fights but this is the best card I've seen in many years. IMHO... going to be a great night for fights! 
[h=3][/h]


----------



## Champ-Pain (Jul 7, 2012)

The only thing I have to say about the main event is - I hope Anderson "the Spider" Silva destroys, embarress', humiliates and retires the arrogant, ignorant & racist Chael "the A-Hole" Sonnen.


----------



## WC_lun (Jul 7, 2012)

*Silva* vs Sonnen 
*Griffin* vs Ortiz
*Le* vs Cote


Don't know much about the other three, but I'll hazard a guess.

*Kim* vs Maia
*Mendes *vs McKenzie
Menjivar vs *Easton*


----------



## OzPaul (Jul 7, 2012)

WC_lun stole my picks... great minds!


----------



## Champ-Pain (Jul 7, 2012)

:highfive:  Yuuuuuup!


----------

